# além do mais



## johnval

ola, se alguém pode me ajudar, gostaria de saber o que significa a frase além do mais. obrigado pela resposta.

javier


----------



## Carfer

Además, me parece.


----------



## willy2008

Alem do mais = Además


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Poderiamos te ajudar melhor se nos mostrasse um contexto, as explicações ficariam mais lógicas!


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.
Sin duda no hay otra traducción en qualquier contexto que lo colóques.

"Alem do mais", não tem a cor certa... = ( "Además", no tiene el color adecuado...)
"Alem do que" temos... = ( "Además de lo que" tenemos...)

Ciertamente hay otros ejemplos.


----------



## Alandria

E para os de língua inglesa que estiverem lendo este tópico a tradução é "besides".


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Daniel Ernesto said:


> Hola.
> Sin duda no hay otra traducción en qualquier contexto que lo colóques.
> 
> "Alem do mais", não tem a cor certa... = ( "Además", no tiene el color adecuado...)
> "Alem do que" temos... = ( "Además de lo que" tenemos...)
> 
> Ciertamente hay otros ejemplos.


 Danielzinho companheiro!!
quem sabe um contexto para podermos dar um exemplo concreto e facilitar o entendimento?


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Olá Wamorzinho.

Ta bom, estamos a espera de um exemplo do amigo Javier.


----------



## KHALIFAH

"Além do mais" pode se traduzir como "a parte de todo" ou "además de eso".


----------



## Corazón de Melón

Yo tengo un contexto con "além do mais", si me pueden ayudar les agradezco!

A cantora parece que realmente nao vai retornar ao palco. *Além do mais* a platéia continua vaiando sua apresentação inicial. 

Qué significa en ese caso além do mais?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Corazón de Melón said:


> Yo tengo un contexto con "além do mais", si me pueden ayudar les agradezco!
> 
> A cantora parece que realmente nao vai retornar ao palco. *Além do mais* a platéia continua vaiando sua apresentação inicial.
> 
> Qué significa en ese caso além do mais?



Literalmente, "*además*".


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Literalmente, "*además*".



O '_es más_' ('_Es más, la platea sigue abucheando (...)_').


----------



## okporip

Alandria said:


> E para os de língua inglesa que estiverem lendo este tópico a tradução é "besides".



Também _moreover, furthermore_.


----------



## Corazón de Melón

*Muchas gracias* por la pronta respuesta!!! mañana rindo examen de portugués, y me toman los conectores, este espacio me está resultando de mucha ayuda!!

Un abrazo latino!


----------



## okporip

Será que, em alguns casos, não daria para traduzir 'além do mais' por '_encima'?_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Será que, em alguns casos, não daria para traduzir 'além do mais' por '_encima'?_


"Encima de eso/todo"... já ouvi, mas pesa no meu ouvido.


----------



## Fanaya

okporip said:


> Será que, em alguns casos, não daria para traduzir 'além do mais' por '_encima'?_



Muito habitual na fala coloquial, mas pouco recomendável na escrita ou num registo formal. Em todo o caso, acho que serve também para substituíres '_a pesar de todo_' ('_Encima [a pesar] de que le ayudo, se queja_'), além de '_además_'.


----------



## okporip

Fanaya said:


> Muito habitual na fala coloquial, mas pouco recomendável na escrita ou num registo formal. Em todo o caso, acho que serve também para substituíres '_a pesar de todo_' ('_Encima [a pesar] de que le ayudo, se queja_'), além de '_además_'.



Obrigado, Fanaya - pelo esclarecimento e também pelo que vai na sua assinatura, que incorporarei ao meu repertório de ditados.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Obrigado, Fanaya - pelo esclarecimento e também pelo que vai na sua assinatura, que incorporarei ao meu repertório de ditados.



Só que não é um ditado, okporip, mas a resposta do Camilo José Cela ao presidente das Cortes, que o interpelava por se ter deixado dormir durante uma sessão. O Presidente perguntou-lhe: _'- Don Camilo, está usted dormido'_, e Cela respondeu-lhe _'- No Señoría, estoy durmiendo'. _O Presidente perguntou-lhe se não era a mesma coisa e Camilo saiu-se então com essa sua célebre tirada:"_No, Señoría, no_ _es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo, porque no es lo mismo estar jodido que estar jodiendo_".


----------



## Istriano

Acontece que hoje em dia se usa _follar _em vez de _joder_.  _Joder _é mais para_ amolar, encher o saco _nos dias de hoje. Até as crianças espanholas falam assim.
Então a ''piada'' perdeu toda a graça.


----------



## Fanaya

Istriano said:


> Acontece que hoje em dia se usa _follar _em vez de _joder_.  _Joder _é mais para_ amolar, encher o saco _nos dias de hoje. Até as crianças espanholas falam assim.
> Então a ''piada'' perdeu toda a graça.



Es cierto que hoy en día viene utilizándose más '_follar_' que '_joder_' con ese sentido (que por lo que se ve tiene la misma raíz que vuestro '_foder_'), pero no por ello es arcaico. Simplemente, por cuestión de gustos, se oye mucho más la primera que la segunda, aunque ni mucho menos ésta cayó en desuso. Lo que está claro es que el uso de '_joder_' más habitual es el de molestar, pero tampoco olvidemos que '_follar_' tiene una segunda acepción, que es soplar con un fuelle.

P.D. Muy buena la explicación de Carfer. Pero bueno, de él ya no me sorprende nada


----------



## FerGilmour

Solamente quería agradecer, porque vine a buscar algo y lo encontré claramente explicado. ¡Y además, me llevo un par de conocimientos extra!
Mis siempre muy respetuosos saludos.


----------

